# Spurgeon Sermons on Disc



## bookslover (Jan 20, 2007)

Someone was telling me that one can purchase the entire 62 volumes of Spurgeon's sermons on one CD (or was it a CD-Rom?).

True? Anyone have particulars on that?


----------



## bened (Jan 20, 2007)

> Someone was telling me that one can purchase the entire 62 volumes of Spurgeon's sermons on one CD (or was it a CD-Rom?).



Yes. You can go to www.ageslibrary.com and purchase or even download. 

Logos/libronix also offers CHS 62 vols.

Ages is quite a bit cheaper if you're ok with pdf files (they also have several other reformed authors...Owen, Gill, Bunyan, B.H. Carrol, Pink, Warfield, Edwards, Timothy Dwight and some guy named "Calvin."

Logos and Ages are two CHS cd sources that come to mind. I'm sure there are sundry others. 

Also, don't forget Phil Johnson's top-shelf CHS website, The Spurgeon Archive at www.spurgeon.org


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have both the ages library's release of Spurgeons works and their John Gill library as well. I love them! Shelves full of books on 2 beer mat size discs.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 21, 2007)

bened said:


> Yes. You can go to www.ageslibrary.com and purchase or even download.
> 
> Logos/libronix also offers CHS 62 vols.
> 
> ...



I checked out the Ages Library site. Wow! On the Spurgeon disc, you can get all 63 volumes of the sermons (more than 3,500 sermons) AND the entire _Treasury of David_ AND a ton of other stuff - all for $20.00!


----------



## Bandguy (Jan 21, 2007)

I think you can get it for free on the internet. I will do some searching.

Try here.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 21, 2007)

Bandguy said:


> I think you can get it for free on the internet. I will do some searching.
> 
> Try here.



Thanks. Although I believe only some of the sermons are available. This is a long-term project of theirs.


----------



## Bandguy (Jan 22, 2007)

Shazam! You're right. I am sorry.


----------



## bened (Jan 23, 2007)

And don't forget, you can download just about any work ages.com offers directly from their sight. (Of course might not be worth it, if via dial-up.)

That's what I do now. Saves you the shipping, you get it now, and you set up your own account and can download as many times and on as many computers as you choose. 

This is especially good when/if you must reformat your hard drive or purchase a new machine and don't do Norton Ghost or the like.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, I've ordered two discs from Ages Library: (1) the Spurgeon disc, with the complete 63 volumes of sermons, the complete Treasury of David, etc.; and (2) the Alexander Maclaren disc, with the complete 32-volume Expositions of Holy Scripture, along with a couple of boatloads of other stuff.

I'm drooling already...


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Well, I've ordered two discs from Ages Library: (1) the Spurgeon disc, with the complete 63 volumes of sermons, the complete Treasury of David, etc.; and (2) the Alexander Maclaren disc, with the complete 32-volume Expositions of Holy Scripture, along with a couple of boatloads of other stuff.
> 
> I'm drooling already...



What an age we live in! At least there are _some_ good things about it!!


----------

